
My true advice after leaving my job in Strategy Consulting to build a Startup - franparga95
https://medium.com/swlh/my-true-advice-after-leaving-my-job-in-strategy-consulting-to-build-a-startup-43385df834d3
======
franparga95
This is the first article of the history of Arex. I will narrate every month
our key steps, failures and successes in order to help other entrepreneurs.

I hope this helps founders and people thinking about launching a new business
to avoid some of the pitfalls. I will keep on writing brief monthly recaps to
bring our experience and help society build successful companies that create
value.

In the future sections the rest of the Arex team will be invited to write and
share their ideas (CEO/CTO/CMO's point of view, Investor point of view, Intern
point of view, etc...).

Thank you for taking the time to read, and thank you to the Arex Real Estate
Exchange team for all the hard work that you put into this family every day.

